# 30 y/o runner feeling sick



## musicislife (May 20, 2012)

Youre at a 10 k when a runner comes up to you complaining of not feeling well.
The weather is 70 degrees.
PT tried to rest, but didnt feel any better after ten min of rest.

Initial: Airway clear. Breathing rapid. Pulse rapid and weak. Skin is cool and somewhat moist. Expecting hypoglycemia

Signs: above plus dizziness
Allergies: none
Meds: none
Past history: none applicable
Last oral intake: water bottle an hour ago, no food at all that day (race started in the morning) 
Events: Running a 10k

Interventions: administer glucouse gel- symptoms improve...escort to first aid station

symptoms continue to improve: give pt half of a peanut butter sandwich 30 min later. 

Vitals were within fairly normal limits: 

How'd I do?


----------



## Remeber343 (May 20, 2012)

A lot of things can make people not feel well. Why from the above makes you think he is hypoglycemic? What clinical findings did you use to assume he is hypoglycemic? Bare you able to obtain a BGL? I would think you should be able to if you are able to administer glucose.  When you say vitals are WNL, it makes me think BGL, temp, BP, hr and maybe sat are all fine. Why the oral glucose right away?


----------



## musicislife (May 20, 2012)

thought they were symptoms of hypo. i guess BP would be a bit low for a weak radial pulse. Would vitals be abnormal in mild hypoglycemia? plus I said the PT hadnt eaten that day, so the PT has not eaten in over 8 hrs. I should have included more of her symptoms, sorry.


----------



## Maine iac (May 20, 2012)

If the person is not a diabetic, the body will regulate the sugar levels.

If I don't eat for 3 days I won't have a sugar level of 12.... it should still be close to normal. 

I know most of your scenarios are hypothetical but you shouldn't give a treatment to a pt without just reason to do so.

It is more likely that they either are sick or didn't train for their 10k and are now suffering.


----------



## epipusher (May 21, 2012)

do you have three threads regarding the same subject?


----------



## Remeber343 (May 21, 2012)

epipusher said:


> do you have three threads regarding the same subject?



I just noticed the same thing.


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2012)

This scenario sounds familiar.


----------



## Achilles (May 21, 2012)

epipusher said:


> do you have three threads regarding the same subject?



Maybe he'll get three different answers


----------

